

Has Facebook morphed from innovator to serial copycat? - aynlaplant
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-57590728-93/has-facebook-morphed-from-innovator-to-serial-copycat/

======
joeldidit
Were they ever actually an innovator, or was that just clever marketing?
Either way, they have definitely gotten worse as far as tastelessly copying
whatever is taking off or seems like it has potential.

